# Hi Newbie here.



## veganlass (Mar 18, 2011)

Just been diagnosed yesterday of type 2 diabetes. Bit down at the moment as I already have a progressive peripheral neuropathy due to having Charcot Marie Tooth Neuropathy (CMT) .

I am due to start Metformin but am wary of having it as side effects can cause weakness and tiredness, amongst other symptoms and I already suffer from fatigue and muscle weakness due to my disability.

I am due to talk to the diabetic care nurse again today with my decision. My fasting blood sugar was 12.4 and thumb prick one 2 days ago was 17.4. So I cannot afford to ignore it.

Do any of you have side effects of this drug?.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi veganlass. welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear of your diagnosis, and especially about the CMT  Metformin is a very common drug used to treat a number of conditions, not just diabetes, and it seems to work well for most people. The main side-effects, from what I have gathered (I'm Type 1 myself and don't take it) are tummy upsets and wind, although these often fade within a couple of weeks or so. If you find you can't tolerate the ordinary metformin there is a slow release form that can be tried instead. Others will be able to tell you about any tiredness or muscle weakness, but I haven't heard people speak much about them as being side-effects they have suffered from metformin.

Have a look at our 'Useful links' thread for some good links to further reading - I'd particularly recommend Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, which has proved invaluable to many of our newly-diagnosed members.

Please ask any questions you may have, or feel free to let out your frustrations in a good old rant - there are many lovely friendly and helpful people here who will listen and understand.


----------



## veganlass (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Northerner (from a  southerner )

I will need loads of support at the moment, being a vegan I read labels as it is, so it adds more of a dimension.

I will ask for a glucometer today when I speak to the nurse. Once I have that on board it will make life a little easier.

Apart from the high blood glucose I am not symptomatic.  Although nearly 2 stone overweight.


----------



## veganlass (Mar 18, 2011)

Just ordered the book, thanks.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2011)

You are welcome  Very good idea to ask for a meter, it is essential in order to find out how different foods affect you, and may be particularly important for you in order to retain confidence and flexibility in your diet. You will have a head start in terms of understanding diet - remember that carbohydrates are the things to watch out for in food - especially (but not only) sugar content.

Don't let the nurse tell you that you don't need to test - this is common because the strips are expensive. Read this from Diabetes UK so you have a counter argument:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/Our_Views/Position_statements/Self-monitoring_of_blood_glucose/

Do join in with the 'Weight Loss Group' section for lots of help and support with losing those two stones 

Looking forward to hearing more from you - I hope the appointment with the nurse goes well


----------



## veganlass (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks. I consider I am half way regarding diet as a vegan I do eat varied things, but my weakness is bread. I could happily eat up to 6 slices a day if I didnt curb my weakness.

Dont worry about the possibility of the nurse refusing a monitor, as an ex nurse myself I can stick up for myself...


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Thanks. I consider I am half way regarding diet as a vegan I do eat varied things, but my weakness is bread. I could happily eat up to 6 slices a day if I didnt curb my weakness.
> 
> Dont worry about the possibility of the nurse refusing a monitor, as an ex nurse myself I can stick up for myself...



The meter (when you get it!) will tell you how well you can tolerate different bread and in what quantities. Seeded, granary bread is best, as it releases glucose slowly - white bread is worse than pure sugar! So there is quite a range. Burgen and Vogel are two brands that are particularly favoured by people with diabetes.


----------



## veganlass (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Steffie

I always eat either Oatmeal bread, wholemeal or granary.

This morning for brekkie I had one slice of Oatmeal toast, small spread marg and some vegan pate, followed by a glass of unsweetened soya milk.

The diabetic care nurse is supposed to ring me back between 10 and 12 today.


----------



## macast (Mar 18, 2011)

hi Veganlass..... welcome to the forum


----------



## veganlass (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks. I certainly need you lots support..


----------



## veganlass (Mar 18, 2011)

Just had a call from the diabetic care nurse and she says she will see me in a month and she doesnt want me to start metformin just yet and review in one month. 

So I must strictly adhere to my diet.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2011)

No haste then!  I suspect that, by the time you see her you will have learned much of what she could tell you, and you will probably have quite a few questions to test her knowledge  Armed with the forum and Gretchen's book there is every possibility that you will be able to make the necessary adaptations to your diet and lifestyle to improve your insulin sensitivity and stay off medications. It's fairly normal to be given a period of time to try the 'Diet and Exercise' route. You certainly sound very committed to getting your diabetes under control so I have every hope of your success!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Veganlass it a great place for support. Everyone is very friendly and some is always here to answer your questions.


----------



## margie (Mar 18, 2011)

When you see the nurse (or speak to her next) ask about getting your name put down for one of the Type 2 Diabetes Education programmes Desmond or Xpert. Though as an ex nurse yourself you may find them a little slow. 

Re metformin - I took the slow release for a while but my team are happy with me not right now. I found that my legs ached and I felt weak around the time of my period but not the rest of the time. Since stopping it I don't get the aches.


----------



## veganlass (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks folks.
Until I see her, I will cut down on carbs and sugar (although I dont eat much sugary things at the moment anyway).

Will keep you folks posted.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2011)

I like your profile picture by the way  It seems you've already undergone the necessary modifications:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/07/looking-diabetic.html


----------



## veganlass (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, that was on my 60th birthday.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 18, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Thanks folks.
> Until I see her, I will cut down on carbs and sugar (although I dont eat much sugary things at the moment anyway).
> 
> Will keep you folks posted.



if you are a vegan you might also consider Neal Barnard's books, a vegan diet for Diabetes

http://www.nealbarnard.org/books.cfm

Barnard," There are only two things wrong with eggs - the yolk and the white"


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi veganlass. A belated welcome from me 

Rob


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi veganlass and welcome from me too 

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis but, hey, you're now in a position to tackle something that has probably been causing your body upset for quite a while.  Many T2's on these pages find that they are far healthier since diagnosis, probably cos they know what they are up against.

You'll find this a genuinely supportive and caring community; don't forget that no question is considered silly here (that's just reserved for some of the members )



Northerner said:


> white bread is worse than pure sugar!


but tastes a whole lot nicer!!


----------



## veganlass (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks. I have ordered the book, Northerner suggested, so its a  start.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello veganlass,

Just to let you know I was on metformin for a while after diagnosis. I was one of the lucky ones because it did not affect me adversely in any way. Also, I am led to believe, on a statistical basis, that it has heart protective potential, so it is not necessarily bad news if you end up taking it.

Meanwhile, welcome to the forum!

Andy


----------



## veganlass (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Andy.


----------



## Klocky (Mar 18, 2011)

Another belated welcome from me too - I'm on met and I cant say I experienced/experience any aching - was very windy at first though 

PS I also like your profile pic devil lass


----------



## veganlass (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks. Yes my neighbour had those for her dog to wear on halloween. Suits me yes?. I am a bit of a devil.


----------



## Klocky (Mar 18, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Thanks. Yes my neighbour had those for her dog to wear on halloween. Suits me yes?. I am a bit of a devil.



I can tell already you're going to fit right in here


----------



## Alan S (Mar 19, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Just been diagnosed yesterday of type 2 diabetes. Bit down at the moment as I already have a progressive peripheral neuropathy due to having Charcot Marie Tooth Neuropathy (CMT) .
> 
> I am due to start Metformin but am wary of having it as side effects can cause weakness and tiredness, amongst other symptoms and I already suffer from fatigue and muscle weakness due to my disability.
> 
> ...




G'day again Veganlass.

Please accept my apologies. In my other replies to you on the rice recipe and vegan diets I was not aware that you were newly diagnosed. I would have been less abrupt in my answers if I had known that. 

Please read this; I wrote it to help new people (click on it): *Getting Started*. Then come back with lots more questions.

Regarding metformin, not everyone gets the gastro side effects. Best to start with a low dose and ramp up over a few weeks in consultation with your doctor. Two things that may help are to reduce carbs and include yoghurt in your diet. Are you ovo-lacto or total Vegan?


----------



## veganlass (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Alan. The diabetic care nurse first suggested Metformin 4 times a day. That I am not keen on.

She said yesterday she hadnt plan to start anything yet and to see me again in a month.

I have to mention here that my Disability (CMT) has a toxic drug list and although diabetic medication she mentioned is not on the list, I suppose we all have to be cautious.


----------



## sunnysnowdrop (Mar 19, 2011)

*Metformin*

Hi ya.  I was put on metformin 2 years ago - 2 a day.  I have just upped the dose to 4 a day as my bloods will not go below 7.5.  The only side effect I had with them was I had a bad stomach for about 2 weeks and could not keep off the loo.  Im fine now and hopefully settled down with them.  Good luck with yours.  Sam


----------



## veganlass (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Sam. The only side effect I will worry about is possibility of weakness and  tiredness as I get that already with my disability.


Ive ordered a blood glucose monitor from my local Boots It will come in 5 days time.


----------

